# My Friendship Bread flopped and I'm stuck!



## Angie (May 9, 2006)

Tomorrow is food day at work, breakfast theme...I made two loaves of Amish Friendship Bread since everyone loves it.

It BURNT AGAIN.

I need to make something now..I don't have the extra cash to go to the store so I have to use what I have. 

I found a recipe on line for raspberry coffee cake but it require mace.  What is mace and can I go without it, or substitute?  It calls for 1/4 cup.  

I'll probably burn this one as well..


----------



## Angie (May 9, 2006)

I'm actually finding a few other recipes without mace in it, but it requires vanilla and I used mine up on the dang Friendship Bread.


----------



## marmalady (May 9, 2006)

1/ cup of mace?  Yikes!  mace is the lacy outer covering of nutmeg - tastes like nutmeg, but milder.  Leave it out, sub in cinnamon if you like - but not 1/4 cup, lol!

If you're out of vanilla but have almond, use that instead.


----------



## Angie (May 9, 2006)

LOL!! Sorry. I was in such a panick that I meant to say 1/4 tsp..not cup....

Anyway, I made this raspberry crumble coffee cake using almond (like you suggested)...hoping it turns out since the recipe said to add the milk, but it was not listed ANYWHERE how much to add.....

Anyone wanna make bets on me buying donuts in the morning????


----------



## kitchenelf (May 9, 2006)

lol Angie - how did it turn out????  Hopefully ok 'cause donuts aren't cheap!!!!!!


----------



## Angie (May 9, 2006)

I don't know yet...I'm on my way to check on it but technically I have another 10 minutes....


----------



## Angie (May 9, 2006)

Looks wonderful, smells wonderful...not quite done but really close...lets just hope it doesn't suck tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angie (May 9, 2006)

And here's the recipe I scrounged from the net...

RASPBERRY CRUMBLE COFFEE CAKE	 

FILLING:

2/3 c. sugar
1/4 c. cornstarch
3/4 c. water or raspberry juice
2 c. frozen or fresh raspberries
1 tbsp. lemon juice

For filling, combine sugar, cornstarch, water or juice. Cook over medium heat until thickened and clear. Add lemon juice and cool.

COFFEE CAKE:

3 c. flour
1 c. sugar
1 tbsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
1 c. butter, softened
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1 tsp. vanilla

In a bowl combine dry ingredients. Cut in butter to form fine crumbs. Add milk, eggs, and vanilla. Spread half of batter in a 9x13 pan. Drop filling by spoonfuls over batter and spread over batter. Drop remainder of batter over filling and spread.

For topping, mix 1/4 cup butter, 1/2 cup flour, 1/2 cup sugar. Bake 35-45 minutes at 350 degrees.

Again, it says to add milk but never says how much. I put about a cup in so it was close to muffin consistancy!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 10, 2006)

So how did it turn out Angie?


----------



## Angie (May 10, 2006)

OMG It was gone with in the first hour. I had MULTIPLE requests for the recipe!  I think it's safe to say it was a success!!!!


----------



## Sue 126 (Oct 25, 2006)

*Help!!!*



			
				Angie said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is food day at work, breakfast theme...I made two loaves of Amish Friendship Bread since everyone loves it.
> 
> It BURNT AGAIN.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Angie
You said you burned your Friendship bread.
I've been making it for about 4 years. Mine burns alot too.
I really would like some help finding out why.
I've used at least 4 ovens, and 3 or 4 types of pans.
If anyone knows what causes it to turn black, I would love to hear from you.
I have tried to bake if for 50 min. instead of 60 but it does'nt get done in the middle.
Thanks,  have a gread day.  Sue126


----------

